

Notifo (YC W10) now lets you send notifications to yourself - jazzychad
http://blog.notifo.com/send-notifications-with-your-user-account

======
drewcrawford
I have a command-line utility I was using to send myself push notifications
from the command-line. So to do a compile I would type

    
    
      make; phone
    

And poof! Instant push notification when it's done. Or I could

    
    
      ifconfig | grep ether | phone
    

No more need to write down those pesky ether addresses to walk across the
office and diagnose something.

I was considering trying to build a product around it, but decided the market
was too small. I considered OSSing it, but the barrier to setting up a push
server, etc., was too high for it to be useful.

Now I will retarget my little command-line script to target Notifo over the
weekend. Watch this space: <http://github.com/drewcrawford/Phone-Pipe>

~~~
notnoop
I published my notifo notification code at <http://gist.github.com/377357> .

------
Splines
Haha.. I'm guessing so many people were using Notifo for this purpose they
decided to roll it in as a feature.

Thank you Notifo :). I like your UI, but having a dummy service account to
send myself messages was slightly annoying.

~~~
jazzychad
Yes, many people were doing this, and others complained it was too much of a
hassle. So, we took the feedback and made it easier for everyone involved :)

------
maxklein
I will integrate this into my company panel such that when there is a new
sales report available, it does this.

Notifo remains my favorite YC service. Unpretentious and useful.

------
pg
I love how Chad engages with users and keeps pushing out new features. Every
startup should do this.

------
ErrantX
I put together a quick wordpress plugin:

<http://bitbucket.org/errant/wp-notifo>

Just chuck the php file into a plugins/notifo folder then activate it.

~~~
ErrantX
in WP Plugins as well: <http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-notifo>

------
auston
Thanks!! Already up & running: <http://twitter.com/bunsen/status/12726052992>

~~~
auston
Update with a php script (from me):
<https://gist.github.com/ff424b2ace303cd53d04>

& a PHP library (from jazzychad): [http://github.com/phrygianlabs/Notifo-API-
Libraries/blob/mas...](http://github.com/phrygianlabs/Notifo-API-
Libraries/blob/master/php/Notifo_API.php)

------
seltzered
so, does this basically serve as a free replacement to prowl?

~~~
pclark
prowl is free?

------
alanh
Unrequested UX tip, Chad/Notifo: I was prompted to send myself a message
before installing your app on my device or setting any notification
preferences? (Does it default to sign-up email? If so, that was not explicit.)

Looks pretty cool so far!

------
mstevens
But can we have email notifications yet?

